# Hummer H2 - Boss Mount - Trade



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Heres the deal...I am turning my H2 lease back in...I need to return it to stock...There have been many people interested in my mount, someone can have it for free, but there is a catch. I am putting my plow on a 2010 2500Hd, so i need a mount for that, and i need a skidplate for the H2...so basically you give me a mount and skidplate, and in return you get a mount and skidplate thats pre-cut and ready to bolt on to your H2. I'm looking at doing this sometime this late spring, or early summer. I prefer someone local, I am 30 min east of Chicago in Valparaiso, IN

Eric


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

You plowed with a leased vehicle? Ballsy.


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone??? Someone needs this thing!


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

valpoguy;1023342 said:


> Anyone??? Someone needs this thing!


eric i have a skid plate you can have. i traded my brown hummer in and didnt give them the skid plate. just call me a nd come get it... kale


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

mayhem;1001464 said:


> You plowed with a leased vehicle? Ballsy.


As long as you have a good relationship with your dealer, you shouldn't have an issue.

All of our vehicles are leased.


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Kale, I turned it in without a skidplate, they didnt say a thing...it also had different wheels,...


So does someone want this thing? I need the mount for a 2010 Chevy, there were all sorts of people with questions about this thing, someone needs it!


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Come on...I can't get my boat outta my garage until my plow is moved, and I can't do that till i get a new mount! there's gotta be a someone, maybe a dealer who could use this.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

get a furniture dolly from home depot for $15 and flip the blade onto it and move the plow. i use one for each plow and move them all around the place with ease.


----------



## snipe6949 (Aug 12, 2010)

If you still want to get rid of the mount I could use it. I'll pay for the shipping. Sorry but don't have the chevy mount.


----------

